

254 Neurons per Cell in Genetic CA for Linux - brilanon
http://frme.at/p/qi6DH

======
CoffeeDregs
Sweet. I did a lot of this kind of experimenting about 6 years ago
(ironically, during the first semester of an MBA...) and built a full featured
simulator that had critters with genomes which were used to build a grammar
which was used to construct a neural network which was used to guide the
critters on a heat map and the critters with the best temperature had their
genomes selected for breeding. It's fascinating to watch the critters go from
acting randomly to acting purposefully over the couple of minutes.

One of most impressive things (to me) about my experiments was the insight
they gave me into the real world.

At the risk of mentioning Java, you might check out Repast
(<http://repast.sourceforge.net/>). It's a great, though overwhelming,
framework in which to build these kinds of things and it's what I used for
mine...

[Hmm... This post inspired me and I booted the simulator up again... Maybe
I'll clean it up and put it on GitHub...]

~~~
dnorris10
Oh man, Repast. I love the simulator but I had a heck of a time initially
trying to get anything done.

------
IvarTJ
I get a bunch of warnings when compiling it, but it runs.

~~~
zaphar
Very few projects have a warning free compile these days it seems. So much so
that I'm usually surprised when I see a warning free compile. I remember the
first time I compiled emacs. I was seriously impressed by the lack of warnings
at the time having become so inured to them everywhere else.

------
api
Other stuff:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avida>

<http://adam.ierymenko.name/nanopond.shtml>

